# Beautiful Photos of Tulips from The Netherlands



## SeaBreeze (May 4, 2018)

Some nice colorful tulip pictures here.  



> As a travel and landscape photographer  being lots of time on the road is nice, but I always try to be home  during the Tulip season. This isn’t always easy as the exact timing of  the blooming is always quite random. Sometimes the Tulips will show  itself during April and sometimes you have to wait a bit till May.  They’re usually here for a period of 2-3 weeks depending on the weather.  A safe bet to visit is usually the end of April.
> 
> Most  of the tourists go to our famous Tulip garden named ‘the Keukenhof’.  It’s beautiful for a visit but always very crowded. Seeing the flowers  outside the Keukenhof on the farmers lands is on another level. You will  see endless tulips that stretch all the way to the horizon. As a Dutch  landscape photographer I have taken my fair share of tulip shots over  the years. But I always keep going. I love the season again and again,  every year. I always have new ideas how to photograph them and always  aim for different weather conditions.
> 
> This  is a series of photographs I captured over the years. I have always  loved capturing the flowers from ground level. I love shooting with a  very wide angle and love to get up close to the tulips to get a  beautiful perspective. This year I decided to complete these series with  not only drone footage, but also shots taken from a small airplane from  an open window.


----------



## Keesha (May 4, 2018)

Gorgeous colours Seabreeze. Tulips are so pretty.


----------



## happytime (Jun 17, 2018)

breath taking such depth


----------



## Tony Britton (Jun 17, 2018)

These are truly superb on all levels. Congratulations on these stunning photos!


----------

